# Awesome CCW class, A little sad about Dad's experience



## rockerff (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey all, I just wanted to post and let you know that Manny did an excellent job teaching the concealed carry class on June 4th. It was a great experience for my girlfriend and I. Secondly I wanted to voice a little concern. My dad's birthday was in June, and I decided to buy him a Sig 1911 similar to what her carried in the military years ago. Well, I told him to head to calibers, get a membership and someone up there would show him the basics (as you so kindly did with my girlfriend). Unfortunately that was not the case. He said you all were very busy, and I know it has to be difficult to step into the range and spend 10 minutes with someone, so I understand. The gentleman working wasn't kenny or manny, not sure who it was though. I was excited for him to get into shooting, and was just hoping for a better experience his first time to the range. Just wanted to get it out in the open! Again, I love calibers and think you all have a great range and great people, and I will continue to frequent your establishment. 

Thanks for reading, Justin.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thanks, but what?*

I'm glad you and your girlfriend enjoyed the class. 
I'm sorry your dad had a bad experience at Calibers. I believe I am the one that helped him. If I recall, he came in and said his son shoots here often that he carried a 1911 in the military and he asked if Manny was working. I told him Manny was not working today and asked if there was something I could help him with, he replied, maybe. I explained that we require all shooters to watch a 10 min safety video. I then asked him to follow me into the classroom. After the video there were a couple of people I was finishing up with, and your father signed in. I then showed him how to load the weapon, its safeties and operation and sent him to a lane and told him if he needed any thing or had any questions to let me know. I believe this was the last exchange we had that day.

I want to apologize if he was not helped in a timely manner, unprofessionally of whatever his disappointment was. 
I would like to have the opportunity to make it right. 
Please contact me by phone at Calibers or by email [email protected]

Thanks 
Kenny


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

rockerff said:


> Hey all, I just wanted to post and let you know that Manny did an excellent job teaching the concealed carry class on June 4th. It was a great experience for my girlfriend and I. Secondly I wanted to voice a little concern. My dad's birthday was in June, and I decided to buy him a Sig 1911 similar to what her carried in the military years ago. Well, I told him to head to calibers, get a membership and someone up there would show him the basics (as you so kindly did with my girlfriend). Unfortunately that was not the case. He said you all were very busy, and I know it has to be difficult to step into the range and spend 10 minutes with someone, so I understand. The gentleman working wasn't kenny or manny, not sure who it was though. I was excited for him to get into shooting, and was just hoping for a better experience his first time to the range. Just wanted to get it out in the open! Again, I love calibers and think you all have a great range and great people, and I will continue to frequent your establishment.
> 
> Thanks for reading, Justin.


Who is Manny?


----------



## rockerff (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I know you guys get busy, and I know you did him a favor by showing him ANYTHING without charging him for one on one instruction. I imagine more than anything it was some nerves (let's face it, shooting for the first time in a while can be nervous for someone who doesn't have experience). As far as "making it right" (not that you did anything wrong) you already have. I appreiate you responding to my post, you didn't have to do that, but you did. So I'm chalking it up to you guys were busy and if dad needed more than basic instruction he should have bought some training or waited for me to go with him. Thanks again for running a great range, see you guys soon so I can put a few hundred through the new kimber!


----------

